# Measuring cup is a cup



## Ohiyo (Dec 17, 2011)

Thought I would post this so it won't happen to you.
I have been keeping my small equipment ( hydrometer, thief,airlocks, carboy caps---you get the idea) in a bucket with K-Meta. This avoids all the sanitizing for each use, like the corkidore.
Well, when you add your measuring cup the meta will eventually remove the painted on numbers. Then your measuring cup is , well, a cup.

YO


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

We have all experienced something like that. For most of the things your talking about I keep meta in a qt spray bottle and just mist them before using instead of storing them in liquid. Meta is sanitizing my vapors. You would need to have a meta/citric solution for what you are trying to do.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

I guess all isn't lost as long as everything you measure is a cup.


----------



## Giovannino (Dec 19, 2011)

Ohiyo said:


> Thought I would post this so it won't happen to you.
> I have been keeping my small equipment ( hydrometer, thief,airlocks, carboy caps---you get the idea) in a bucket with K-Meta. This avoids all the sanitizing for each use, like the corkidore.
> Well, when you add your measuring cup the meta will eventually remove the painted on numbers. Then your measuring cup is , well, a cup.
> 
> YO



Hmm. And I thought it was just the cheap printing.


----------



## rob (Dec 19, 2011)

Dan, could you expand on the beta and citric solution, last summer when I deliverd my grapes to the winery they had me mist them with beta and citric, they told me beta alone would not stop wild yeast fermentation????


----------



## Rocky (Dec 19, 2011)

Yo, was that a glass or plastic measuring cup? I am really surprised if the imprint came off a glass measuring cup.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2011)

keeping your equipment storred in k-meta is a bit of overkill. 

In my winery, I have 6 or 7 of those lab style "squirt bottles". The ones that draw from the bottom. I remembered them in HS chem class and also when I used to play football. I keep them filled with a strong concentration of k-meta.

These things are great! Before you use equipment, just give it a squirt.


----------



## Ohiyo (Dec 21, 2011)

That was one of those Pyrex glass cups. Also lost numbers on two small glasses.

Maybe we can use the stuff as paint remover. I usually make a gallon at a time and use the left over meta from the sanitizer pump in a small bucket with lid.

There is only an inch or so in it but the cup was on its side with the numbers submerged. I also store my filter in a 5 gal. bucket because it will lay on the bottom and can be covered easily. My hoses then go on top of that. Most everything is out of the fluid but exposed to the gas.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2011)

JohnT said:


> keeping your equipment storred in k-meta is a bit of overkill.
> 
> In my winery, I have 6 or 7 of those lab style "squirt bottles". The ones that draw from the bottom. I remembered them in HS chem class and also when I used to play football. I keep them filled with a strong concentration of k-meta.
> 
> These things are great! Before you use equipment, just give it a squirt.



John I also have those "wash bottles" and just use them for distilled water to rinse off instrments and glass ware in the lab. I use a qt spray bottle for my meta solution to rinse and sanitize utensels.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 21, 2011)

I got my cheap K Meta spray bottle in the womens make up section at Walgreens. A couple of years ago, I think about a buck.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2011)

rob said:


> Dan, could you expand on the beta and citric solution, last summer when I deliverd my grapes to the winery they had me mist them with beta and citric, they told me beta alone would not stop wild yeast fermentation????



Sorry Rob I missed this post. I mix equal parts of kmeta and citric acid in water. 3 tb each to a gallon of water. Caution it will knock you out practically right away but it works.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 22, 2011)

following formula:
grams of metabisulfite to add = ______ppm x 0.00657 x _______gallons of wine, juice or must
Thus, for a 22 ppm addition to 5 gallons of wine, you will add: 22 x 0.00657 x 5 = 0.72 g of metabisulfite.

taken from = http://accuvin.com/pHSO2Links.pdf

Steve, !/4 tsp = 1.6 grams of meta according to my books. 

my caculation would be in 3 tablespoon would = 19.2 gramsof equal sulfite and citric acid

that means you would have 2922 PPM , is that correct ? how much ppm do you need to santize ?

thanks steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2011)

What vacuumpumpman is saying here and we just had a nice talk about this and it nows make prefect sense is that the citric acid is lowering the phof the water from 7 to 3 and that drsatically lowers the amount of fite needed to add so in hos calculations 1 tsp pf ctric acid lowers the gallon of water down to 3 and 1 tsp of sulfite is sufficient now to kill off any microbial organisms including wild yeast. Thanks Steve for clearing that up!!! I was always under the impression that the citric acid just made the sulfite come out of solution faster but I was wrong, learn something new everyday.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 23, 2011)

here is another great link explaining it better
http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-sodium-bisulfite/

Sanitizing Equipment With Sodium Bisulfite

Sodium Bisulfite is also useful in stronger doses with water for sanitizing your equipment. The recommended dose is 1 teaspoon of Sodium Bisulfite per gallon of water.

It is also recommended that either Citric Acid, Tartaric Acid or Acid Blend be added to the solution at the rate of 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. This is not necessary, but if used these acids will increase the potency of the Sodium Bisulfite solution by causing the sulfur gases to release more rapidly - taken from eckraus

I will typically bring down the water to a ph around 3-4 and add enough sulfite to achieve 1000 ppm

thanks steve


----------

